
Ask HN: How do you validate a startup idea? - samcgraw
As a software eng, I come up with software product ideas on a regular basis, but I haven’t figured out a good way to quickly validate that they serve an actual need. (I don’t want to build something that no one uses.)<p>I’m wondering if anyone has had a good way of “validating before building” that they care to share?
======
mindcrime
[https://www.amazon.com/Mom-Test-customers-business-
everyone/...](https://www.amazon.com/Mom-Test-customers-business-
everyone/dp/1492180742/)

[https://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Successful-
Strate...](https://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Successful-
Strategies/dp/1119690358)

